# Missed period



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Hmm.  This sounds like a ridiculous thing to ask but I really don't know who else to talk to about.   I have just turned 45 and had reguylar 28 day periods for 32 (really?!) years.  The only time I have not is when I have been pregnant (none unfortunately leading to baby though).   I have had the occasional 27 day cycle and the odd 29 day cycle but this has been very rare.    I have now not had a period since 31st January.    I cannot be pregnant.   Any ideas?  I am just really not sure what is happening.   I had bilateral hydrosalpingectomy last July and it has made such a positive difference to how I feel physically and with my periods also.  The problem is I have just asked again to be added to an egg recipient list and explained my fertility (or lack of !) background and 28 cycle history and now it's all gone horribly wrong!!  I have in the past had excessively stressful times and even then periods have still been very regular so I am somewhat stumped.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Clary Rose

I don't know the answer to your question but I have found for the last year or so (I am just coming up to 45) that, after, yes probably 33 years  of running like clockwork (29 days), my cycle length is changing,  although mine is shorter now.  I like to kid myself that it is due to the arrival of my wee poppet and breastfeeding till about 18 months ago but I think it is probably more likely to be my age.  It's a bit soon to say that about you, however - it could just be a blip and things could be back to normal next month.  Anyway, what I really wanted to say is that I don't think that, even if your cycle were to become a bit irregular, it would make much difference to IVF tx. I've only had cycles using my own eggs but they basically use drugs to shut down your natural cycle in any case and to get you running to their requirements. 

Hope this helps.  Good luck with your tx.

Ellie


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you, Ellie.    It's good to have a second opinion and I appreciate your comments. I have to say I could only think it is my age - hmm 'probably my age'..... had better get used to that line I suppose........


----------

